# Giving credit when it is due.....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a enlightening read on our USDA Secretary;

A Bright Spot for U.S. Down on the Farm: USDA's Vilsack

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yep, He's about the only Democrat that I admire.


----------

